
Ask HN: Getting into the ML Field? - x0054
Recently I took a Coursera course by Andrew Ng on Machine Learning, and I have to say, I absolutely love this subject. Somehow it just clicks in my brain. I vectorized back propagation early on, even though in the course Andrew tells you not to try at first, and the speed improvement was a marvel to behold.<p>So, to sum up, I really love the subject and want to learn a lot more! But I also need to eat ;) and I learn way better while doing. My background is in law and finance, though I do have coding skills in Swift, JS, PHP and Python, but nothing significant. Any recommendations for getting into the ML field without official CS degree or something similar? I think I&#x27;ll really love it, and would be good at it. Thanks!
======
Immortalin
Algorithmic trading, if you are good at both the finance bit and the software
bit. Caveat Emptor.

